# Ravenna



## Allan D (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi. I am about to relocate from England to live and work in Ravenna. Are there any ex pats in the area who would like to make contact, to share experiences, advice etc?

I am working for an Italian company but would welcome any advice regarding moving to and living in the Ravenna area.


----------



## Lilia13 (Dec 16, 2015)

Hey guys, my name is Lilia. I'm originally from Russia, coming to Ravenna soon. I speak no Italian just yet.. Can anyone please help me find a job. Write in comments or email 
Thanks again


----------

